# Uber pic of "The Last Supper"



## imgod22222 (Nov 4, 2007)

http://www.haltadefinizione.com/en/cenacolo/look.asp

Its like uber-high resolution. I just had to share it among my fellow tempers.
Curious to know though, would anyone here have an idea of how to get that PNG? That would be an uber desktop background :rofl at slowness:


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 4, 2007)

whooaaa


WHOAAA

Size: 16.118.035.591 pixel (172181 x 93611)


----------



## myuusmeow (Nov 4, 2007)

I guess you could just print screen it bit by bit.


----------



## Reduxed (Nov 4, 2007)

o yeah sure..


----------



## myuusmeow (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Reduxed @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> o yeah sure..


It'd take maybe 5 or 6 print screens to fill my 1280x1024 monitor.


Edit: add some sharpen to THIS and it'd work pretty good too.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 4, 2007)

the resolution is soo big i can see judas's nip


----------



## jgu1994 (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Nov 5 2007 said:


> i can see judas's nip ! very huge resolution



And you'd be the only one looking at that...


----------



## nintendofreak (Nov 4, 2007)

HOLY S***


----------



## modshroom128 (Nov 12, 2007)

LULZ @ TEH BIG JESUS


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 12, 2007)

ba doodah, dabba dabba deeya...


----------



## iffy525 (Nov 12, 2007)

im confused what did you find?


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(iffy525 @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> im confused what did you find?


[title:ni]King Arthur: [about the inscription on the rock] What does it say, Brother Maynard?
Brother Maynard: It reads, "Here may be found the last words of Joseph of Aramathia. He who is valiant and pure of spirit may find the holy grail in the Castle of Aaauuuggghhh...”
King Arthur: What?
Brother Maynard: "The Castle of Aaaauuuggghhhh"
Sir Bedevere: What is that?
Brother Maynard: He must have died while carving it.
King Arthur: Oh come on!
Brother Maynard: Well, that's what it says.
King Arthur: Look, if he was dying, he wouldn't have bothered to carve 'Aaaauuuggghhhh'. He'd just say it.
Sir Galahad: Maybe he was dictating it.
King Arthur: Oh shut up!


----------

